# Como calcular una bobina pasa bajos ? Proyecto DIY.



## claudio lescout (May 1, 2015)

Buenas noches, gente del foro. Estoy restaurando unas cajas fischer st 512, tienen un sonido aceptable, pero al desarmarlas veo que el XO es de lo más rudimentario, un par de caps y resistencias, no hay pasa- bajos.No tiene refuerzos en los paneles, ningun tipo de forrado interior,en fin, muy mediocre. Creo que con un poco de trabajo pueden mejorar bastante.Si despues de modificarlas valen la pena el gasto le voy a sacar el empapelado símil madera y las voy a enchapar. Lo unico que consegui es la curva de respuesta del woofer, el cual decae abruptamente a los 400 hz.                                                     
Mi duda es : a que frec debería cortar el woofer ? Cuantos Mh debería tener la bobina ? 
Y cualquier ayuda que consideren pertinente para sacar adelante mi proyecto.


Muy agradecido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2015)

Resulta dificil darte alguna ayuda sin mediciones que sean certeras y permitan conocer los verdaderos parámetros operativos y de rsta. en frecuencia del woofer y los otros parlantes... al menos el medio. Si pensás cortar el sub en primer orden con una bobina, necesitás conocer la curva de impedancia que la levantás con dos cables y el LIMP como dice *acá*.
Con eso vas a conocer cual es la impedancia que va a ver la bobina cuando comience a operar (y que seguramente será inferior a los 8Ω "nominales" que dice la imagen que subiste) y con eso podés estimar el valor de L conociendo la frecuencia de corte del woofer, para lo cual debés conocer al menos la frecuencia de resonancia del *rango medio* que es la que define que tan bajo podés cortarlo y esto implica levantar otra curva mas. Luego habrá que ecualizar SPLs y toda la bola.
Por desgracia, no hay una forma fácil de obtener lo que buscás sin tener algunas mediciones, y con esas que te digo.... vas a poder hacer algo totalmente subóptimo, pero que al menos funcione.

Te paso *este link* por que ahí hay un procedimiento de como diseñar un xover sin mediciones, y es un método simple y accesible. No vas a lograr lo mejor y vas a tener que usar tus oídos extensivamente y no vas a estar seguro de nada.... pero bueno, así es el karma


----------



## claudio lescout (May 3, 2015)

Muchísimas gracias por tu información, voy a ver cómo lo encaro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2015)

De nada claudio. De todas formas mira lis otros temas sticky del foro de acustica, por que hay varios que dan formulas para el calculo basadas en la impedancia del parlante a la frecuencia de corte, en especial hay uno de Juan Jose que esta bueno.


----------



## mostrin (May 3, 2015)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk6.php              aqui te dice como hacer algo practico sin necesidad de software .


----------



## claudio lescout (May 3, 2015)

Después de el fin de semana largo y estudiar las opciones, decidí hacer un filtro de 2do orden en el woofer y cortarlo a 1100 Hz, que según el gráfico hasta ahí funciona bien, al menos no se van a ir para arriba hasta el punto de distorsión maxima. El mid lo voy a dejar como está + un L-pad y el Tw tal como está. Cómo las bobinas las hago yo, (las calculo con el CALCBOB ) y tengo alambre esmaltado, me sale muy barato y puedo probar con varios cortes. Aclaro que no soy técnico sino un simple aficionado pero le pongo ganas. A lo mejor cuando me jubile me pongo a estudiar electrónica.
Voy a seguir posteando los resultados !! 
saludos !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2015)

Ojo al piojo!!!!
1100 hz es una frecuencia muy alta para cortar un woofer y se vuelve muy direccional... asumiendo que llegue sin problemas a esa frecuencia.
Yo trataria de bajar a 600 o 700 hz si es que el medio acompaña.


----------



## claudio lescout (May 8, 2015)

Buenas tardes. sí , recalculé el corte del w a 700 hz, pero según la planilla me da un valor del cap bastante raro 75 uF en 100 v. está bien esto  ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2015)

Cual cap???? El C2????


----------



## claudio lescout (May 9, 2015)

Sí. el c2 . es  posible ese valor ?


----------



## Juan Jose (May 9, 2015)

claudio lescout dijo:


> Buenas tardes. sí , recalculé el corte del w a 700 hz, pero según la planilla me da un valor del cap bastante raro 75 uF en 100 v. está bien esto  ???




Hola.
En un cros de 2do órden, el woofer va con una bobina en serie y un capacitor en paralelo. Ese cálculo es de 1er órden en las tres vìas. 
El cap C2 es el paso alto del parlante de medias frecuencias. 


saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2015)

claudio lescout dijo:


> Sí. el c2 . es  posible ese valor ?


Supongo que es posible... no se cuales ecuaciones usaste, pero no parece descabellado para un FPA de primer orden en 700 hz con carga de 4 u 8 ohms.


----------



## claudio lescout (May 9, 2015)

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/APCXOver/

Usé este calculador. El problema es que conseguir capas es muyyy dificil, lo más cercano que consegui son 2 electroliticos de 100 uf por lo que en vez de 74 tengo 50 uf. Va a tener que ser por prueba y error, si don Murphy no se opone.



esto es el divisor que tenía

así me está quedando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2015)

Siempre podes usar un cap un poco menor (68uf) y reajustar la bobina para la nueva fc...


----------



## Juan Jose (May 9, 2015)

Prueba conseguir capacitores de arranque motor. Son comunes en esos valores, muy pero muy precisos y son no polarizados con lo cual con uno solo llegas, las correcciones chicas las conseguis con paralelo de capacitores de poliester. 


saludos

juan jose


----------



## claudio lescout (May 9, 2015)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Prueba conseguir capacitores de arranque motor. Son comunes en esos valores, muy pero muy precisos y son no polarizados con lo cual con uno solo llegas, las correcciones chicas las conseguis con paralelo de capacitores de poliester.
> 
> 
> saludos
> ...




Sabés que pensé en eso ? sin embargo no tengo idea el resultado. Cuando veo que un juego de capas Mundorf ( por ejemplo ) sale un par de miles de dolares, me pregunto si existe una diferencia tannn notable que justifique el costo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2015)

claudio lescout dijo:


> Sabés que pensé en eso ? sin embargo no tengo idea el resultado. Cuando veo que un juego de capas Mundorf ( por ejemplo ) sale un par de miles de dolares, me pregunto si existe una diferencia tannn notable que justifique el costo.


No existe tal diferencia, es solo.una cuestion de marketing para enganchar a los credulos. Y hasta es muy probable que sean caps 100% comunes, pintados y "rebrandeados" para cobrarlos como lo que no valen.
La tecnologia de los caps tiene 100 años, asi que no hay nada nuevo que inventar para una simple aplicacion de audio.


----------

